# Displaying Flowers in Antique Bottles



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

All the Spring wildflowers are coming up now.  I always like to pick out a bottle that calls to me and pick some wildflowers to display it in.  Here are a few from yesterday.  These apple blossoms smell soo good!


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Jonquils


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

I know these are a little too large.  I just got Firefox and the re-sizing is a bit different.  These Lilacs smell wonderful too, so I put them in a pickle.


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Here's a bottle Lobey generously gifted Joe after his broke.  I had a feeling this one needed some flowers.


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Another nice thing about using bottles for flowers, is use can use as much water as you want, to disguise sickness, or show it.  Sometimes, the iridescence is so pretty, I only use a little water to let it show.  I'm going to try that today, with a sick ink that is really pretty.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 17, 2011)

Well they all looked great to me.  We use some old bottles for the same type of showing.  Thanks for thinking of us.
 RED Matthews


----------



## bostaurus (May 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## rockbot (May 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I know these are a little too large.Â  I just got Firefox and the re-sizing is a bit different.Â  These Lilacs smell wonderful too, so I put them in a pickle.


 
 Who's the artist in that wonderful painting?[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, all.  Rocky, that's a paining Joe's mom did, way back.  I didn't realize the flowers matched the painting until I looked at the picture.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 17, 2011)

Laur has a great eye for those cool little projects!  Thanks for the nice comments Red and Tony and Melinda.
 Tony,...My mom learned from her mom,...and they were both great painters w/ oil and a palette knife...My mom is 86 now and her memory is slipping, [] But she painted right up till a few years ago, and since the 1940's. Here's a better view of her painting(s).[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 17, 2011)

Here's a cool one with a much different mood.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 17, 2011)

This one is from my grandmother Lois,...a great little woman who labored very hard all her life, in a steam laundry, farming, etc...(she was also a crack shot with a rifle) and taught herself to paint late in life! She lived with us and helped raise me and was a true inspiration! Even though her hands were clawed with arthritis, she found ways to work and play, had an incredible sense of fairness, and never complained about anything. She had some great storys from the depression, also taught my mom to paint, and I still love the smell of linseed oil and turpentine. This is a painting near the now defunct town of Corydon Pa, that the Kinzua dam waters claimed during the 60's...I remember her working on this one out near the river on an easel.[]

 She's been gone since the late 70's as well as my Father. I really miss them both.


----------



## Dugout (May 17, 2011)

The hole our loved ones leave in our hearts after they are gone never seem to heal completely.


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Nope.  It's still like a knife in your heart when you think of them.  My grandfather died almost twenty years ago, and it doesn't seem that long ago. His birthday is coming up May 20.  I think he watches over me, though.


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Isn't Linseed oil super flammable, Joe?  For those who don't know, Joe can paint and draw too.  P.S. I'm still waiting for you to draw my Titanic-style picture.  All I need is a giant Sapphire lol.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 17, 2011)

Nice Post Red.I should check in more often with the two of you the most passionate glass couple in the good ole USA.[]

 Here is my contribution,my wife Judy has claimed this old huge 11 inches tall and 10 inches wide colonial era sheared mouth utility or farmers bottle and has turned it into a vase in our family room.The bottle is resting on a large brass table that is the reason for the yellowy hue.


----------



## RedGinger (May 17, 2011)

Very nice job, Judy!


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 17, 2011)

Glass passionate that is,[] only the two of you know of the other passionate and for Joes sake I hope it is good also!![8D]


----------



## rockbot (Jun 1, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's a cool one with a much different mood.


 
 Thanks for sharing Joe. You have good memories and some great paintings.

 I just love this one. I feel as if I've been there.

 I love art especially canvas.


----------

